# Importing a car from Japan to Cyprus



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

How complicated and expensive is the procedure? Can anyone recommend an agent who can arrange all the paperwork? Is it feasible to do this on your own without the knowledge of Greek language?


----------



## kevsie (Nov 21, 2011)

did you not get a reply


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Most car imports are from Japan and if you go to a used car lot and speak to the owner I'm sure they would be willing to do it for you for a fee.


----------



## kevsie (Nov 21, 2011)

zin said:


> Most car imports are from Japan and if you go to a used car lot and speak to the owner I'm sure they would be willing to do it for you for a fee.


thanks i will let you know how i get on


----------



## poppetbox (Nov 24, 2011)

Try calling Andy Solonos at Top Gear Autos in Limassol, he deals with imports and there is not anything he doesn't know and should there be something he will always know somebody else who will! 00 357 25568766


----------



## kevsie (Nov 21, 2011)

poppetbox said:


> Try calling Andy Solonos at Top Gear Autos in Limassol, he deals with imports and there is not anything he doesn't know and should there be something he will always know somebody else who will! 00 357 25568766


thanks for the contact


----------

